# Smart collections using Smart Collections



## GNCooper (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, New to this forum, so not sure if this has been asked before, but.

I am trying to create a smart collections based on another smart collections using "Collection contains xxx" - I can only get this to work using standard collections(static). Is this a restriction in collections or is there a way round this.

Thanks

GC


----------



## clee01l (Oct 7, 2014)

GNCooper said:


> Hi, New to this forum, so not sure if this has been asked before, but.
> 
> I am trying to create a smart collections based on another smart collections using "Collection contains xxx" - I can only get this to work using standard collections(static). Is this a restriction in collections or is there a way round this.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. This is working as intended.  Smart Collections are dynamic and do not actually exist as populated entities until the SC is opened.  A static Collection is an entry in the LR database and as such there are records in the database that assign images to  a static collection. .  What you are asking LR to do is in terms of the Structured Query Language (SQL) that is used to access all databases, is perform a Sub-Select.  By using the approach that you want, it is possible to generate a never ending loop query.  So to prevent this from happening users are not allowed to initiate Sub-Selects.  You can however incorporate the criteria is Smart Collection A into the criteria for Smart collection B and achieve the same results


----------



## tspear (Oct 7, 2014)

Cletus,

I agree, I recently requested a new feature from Adobe was the ability to create a "master" set of criteria which when updated is automatically replicated to all Smart Collections which have it as a template or starting point. No reply yet... 

Tim


----------



## GNCooper (Oct 8, 2014)

Cletus, Thanks for thereply. I actualy do copy the same criteria to the 2nd collection, Iwas hoping i could just maintain in 1 place.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2014)

GNCooper said:


> Cletus, Thanks for thereply. I actualy do copy the same criteria to the 2nd collection, Iwas hoping i could just maintain in 1 place.


You can export Smart Collection Settings as a Template and you can import Smart collections from a Template. But importing only creates a new SC. What I would like is to be able to Import from a template into an existing SC  This would permit me to merge reusable pieces of criteria into existing sets of instructions.  Time to send a Feature request to Adobe


----------

